# Centipede to Tahoma 31



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Plan is to torch the area early tomorrow morning, order sand for Thursday delivery, work from 0900-1800, fix sprinkler line, hook up trailer and make sure I have straps and tarps. Then nap and leave by 0130 to put me at the sod farm by 0800 on Thursday. Will spread the sprigs when I get home and start top dressing.

Area I am doing is roughly 7500sq/ft.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing your Tahoma 31 :thumbup: Are you going to thin out the centipede before sprigging?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Brodgers88 the plan was to wake up at 530 go to Lowe's and get a torch to torch the Bermuda... Since I slept through 4 alarms that is no longer happening. Going to just spray glyphosate and scalp during my lunch break.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Glyphosate is down. Will scalp tonight and still figuring out on how to clean up from scalping... Might get a tow behind dethatcher or pay the kids to rake it up while I am picking up sprigs tomorrow.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Few picture updates. More on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_KLCKNcTtGeJKXNIuC41vQ also faster updates on http://thelawndiscord.com

Left early to get to the sod farm, it's a five and a half hour drive I will be there about three hours early. Planning on a nap, I told them that I would be there early and if I'm sleeping in the parking lot to knock on my window to wake me up.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Few picture updates. More on my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_KLCKNcTtGeJKXNIuC41vQ also faster updates on http://thelawndiscord.com
> 
> Left early to get to the sod farm, it's a five and a half hour drive I will be there about three hours early. Planning on a nap, I told them that I would be there early and if I'm sleeping in the parking lot to knock on my window to wake me up.


So excited to watch this. If I had irrigation I'd be tempted to smoke my tifway 419 for that tahoma 31.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

They do Georgia Bushels 0.32cu ft fluffed, so I got between 375-400 bushels.

This stuff looks awesome.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Haven't slept in 2 days. Didn't get many pictures when I got home since it was crunch time. But here you go.... Also sprigs are out and getting watered have to even them out tomorrow


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Oops forgot the pictures. Got help from my 2 older boys, my wife, my dad and neighbor. But a huge thanks to my wife!

When I got home there was thunder and lighting, had to fix sprinkler and change tubes on the trailer for the tractor. Also got a bubble on the trailer I was towing sprigs with due to low psi in them since like forever.

Also pretty sure I got a crap load more sprigs than I thought


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

We spread it better than I thought, even though we did it late at night. During my lunch break will go out and check them and make sure they are staying wet and spread them out a touch better.

Also going to hook-up a camera to watch it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Still green, hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Holy crap, they are tacking down already.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Plan is at 14 day mark spray some RGS(Have to check my stock, might have to order more). And then start putting out 0.5#N/M using Grow More 20-20-20.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Well I just did the calculation for 0.5#N/M using Grow More 20-20-20 and I would need 1 $52 bag per app... Might have to rethink that.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure how long this temp solution will be up. Using an old android phone with an IP Camera app, but you can watch the grow in here....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd_tck6tUOI


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Definitely can see more green on the stream....


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Switched out backyard camera for a better one.

Then took a video after dinner and I forgot to hit record... So here are a few pics...

Spread trip 17 at 0.9#N/M today.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking good this morning.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Live stream of the grow in with weather data and Freebird playing in the background? I think this is my favorite lawn journal right now. Way better than mine...

I bet your neighbors though you were stupid to kill off your yard and spread a bunch of "clippings" all over it. They'll learn soon...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@adgattoni when I did the front had like 6 stop and ask. With the back only the 1 neighbor came out after I asked him to turn on his flood lights.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Haven't been home since Saturday. Will provide a better update tomorrow... In the mean time, this is sexy....


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm really excited about this thread haha.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

It is starting to spread and green up more. Spread trip 17 today.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Sooo water bill came in... Used 130,000 gallons the past 32 days. $508... Last month was $302... Wife hasn't noticed yet..


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

https://youtu.be/U-ERk9YVcaw


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Live stream died over the weekend. I restarted it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQGM1LUyvi8


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Big difference in just the past 5 days.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Walk through of the lawn.

https://youtu.be/FtW2Nx0-60o


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

This morning used the hose end to do 1oz/M of bifen, to kill the little white hoping bugs.

Just finished doing blanket spray of celsius and monument . Goal was 15g/A of monument and 3.2g/M of celsius. However I walked to fast and did only 5 gallons over 8000 square feet.

Ended up at 9.375g/A of monument and 2g/M of celsius.

And crap, finished 30 minutes ago and it started raining.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

https://youtu.be/TPJL1x0dvcg


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Put a drain in to help with run off and then sprayed some Urea, Monument and Celsius.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Currently at 39 days since reno. Wife is itching for me to mow it. Might do it this weekend... Possibly... Maybe sooner? No idea really on that one.

Here is a 30 day difference...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

First mow today, was around 2.5"

Got a lawn sweeper and put that together but then my tractor died as I was towing it, luckily it was after mowing. Goal was to mow every 2 days and take it down lower, but not sure now. Ordered fuel filter and spark plug for tractor, crossing fingers it fixes it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Think I have fungus.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

First gif is from Sunday to today. Second is past 30ish days. Lastly a quick video update.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Joined a new club today...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Quickly tried out the 220E, think the reel needs greased.

Sprayed 0.5#N of Urea, some RGS and molasses.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

every post in this thread:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@adgattoni just wait until tomorrow....


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Amazed how much it has filled in this past week. And scalp marks gone with in about 4 days.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Gandalf is really tall or Frodo is really short.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Fixed the 220E and couldn't help but use it.

Took it down to 0.5"


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Couple up close pics.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

It's amazing how many steps you can take mowing.

It more than keeps pace with the Lake Murray Dam walks I do 3 to 4 times a week when I mow on days I don't go to walk the dam.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Quick update, it was a tad stunted from another app of monument. But as it is now, I am extremely happy if my season ended today however, we still have 90+ degree weather for the next 9+ days. Can't wait to level it.

It got 19-19-19 plus some dylox on Saturday and some Lesco Micro mix on Sunday.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

New time lapse is up.

https://youtu.be/zA_Xr7vhyC8


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed at 0.75", had to turn on the GTC and ended up still just mowing the seed heads.



O, and I came outside to this....


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Is that a pressure blowup in the hose?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@kds yes I think it is


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Time lapse of the last 7 days.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMKPXarbeOg


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Sprayed 0.5# of Urea and some Lesco Micro this morning. This evening took it down to 0.4 today. It is hard to fathom 0.125, after a couple leveling next year, I might try it.

Didn't scalp as bad as I thought and definitely need to train the new pooch where to pee.

First pic is from about 4 weeks ago when I did first mow at 0.5













Then mulched up the clippings with the rider.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Thoughts?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

So I took some pictures this morning...































It looks horrible, dog pee spots, mole tunnels from moles I can't catch for some reason, goosegrass, kyllinga, torpedo grass....

Then while working, I noticed the middle of the yard getting worse... 


Went out to investigate...









Apparently there is a vein of extremely compacted clay....


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Forgot to mention I watered at 1530 today after I found the dry spots...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

LDS is looking better after a few apps of dawn and 1 app of Air8.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Have you tried Pellet Pro? I tried it and think it's awesome. Way better results (for me) than air8


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Backyard Soldier if I had a pellet applicator....


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Gibby said:


> @Backyard Soldier if I had a pellet applicator....


If you get the inserts, you can borrow my applicator. I got mine off amazon. Inserts at R&R.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Backyard Soldier thanks I will keep that in mind. Looking pretty good this morning.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Walk around hand pulling some weeds this morning with my coffee and took some pics.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Sprayed pre-em last week. Got reel back Saturday. Mowed Sunday at 0.381. Some pics from this during my coffee walk.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Latest time lapse 94 days

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejUcaqFimns


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Quick night mow at 0.48.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Filling in nicely!

Looks like you are getting a tad bit of washboarding? Does your JD have the adjustable frequency of clip mechanism? If so, increasing the FOC might help smooth out the cut.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Filling in nicely!
> 
> Looks like you are getting a tad bit of washboarding? Does your JD have the adjustable frequency of clip mechanism? If so, increasing the FOC might help smooth out the cut.


Yep tons of washboarding at any FOC setting. I need to do a few levels and it should resolve itself.

Took it up to 0.75" today and might be the last mow.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Forgot to post this a couple days ago, but still hanging in there.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I need a whole yard trampoline...


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

The coverage you got for just one growing season of the sprigs is quite dope.


----------

